# Autoclaving Question



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Is cork bark autoclavable? I know not to many people have access to an autoclave but I'm hoping someone might know the answer to my question. Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Autoclaves used steam to sterilize. It's like parboiling and some things that are water soluble turn to mush. I've never done cork before but I think it would come out a different shape even if it did survive.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

It depends on what type of autoclave is being used. I believe steam wouldn't work very well. In the O.R. we use a gas autoclave that is used to get into small holes and cracks better. I think this would work better but I don't know that it would be great for your frogs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If this is newly purchased cork that hasn't been housed with other herps then it doesn't need to be sterilized as it was treated before it was cleared for entry. 

If it was housed with other animals then autoclaving it probably the only way to really sterilize it. 

Ed


----------



## klik339 (May 17, 2010)

i have a small piece of corkbark ill try steam autoclaving today (im a tattoo artist so i have access to an autoclave)


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Couldn't you just boil it?


----------



## klik339 (May 17, 2010)

i actually forgot about this thread but i did autoclave a small piece of corkbark and it worked fine. i put it in for 20min on 325F and it came out in tact with no problems.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I kind of let this thread die off but thanks for the feedback!

-Mike-



klik339 said:


> i actually forgot about this thread but i did autoclave a small piece of corkbark and it worked fine. i put it in for 20min on 325F and it came out in tact with no problems.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

I have autoclaved large piece of cork bark. They did swell quite a bit but otherwise it was ok. I got the impression that they would likely break down faster after the autoclaving because the air space size was so much larger.

Christina


----------

